# Jet Post Pounder



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with a Jet 3 pt post pounder? I just picked one up local and am having a little bit of a hard time figuring out exactly how the "release" works on it. The 1 sheet owners manual doesn't help nor did talking to Jet themselves. Just wondering if anyone happens to own one of these relics?

The larger square obviously drives the pounder up, but I can't figure out how it releases to let it fall back down and pound the post? The Jet guy said there is some type of trip which I assume is what the smaller square stock piece is for but I'm thinking something is missing somewhere? Just allowing the hydraulics to flow back into the reservoir is not fast enough to pound anything!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

What do you want to ? I've had plenty , I mean plenty of experience with them, when you say reverse do you mean raising it up ? .if so there is a square pin in the middle of the weight box that pounds the post it on the front side and it has a spring loaded arm that hinges on the the end of the pin that pin slides in and out the pin is suppose to catch on the notches in the track when you use the hyd. cylinder to raise the weight box when it reaches the top of the track the arm trips the pin slides forward and the weight box drops on top of the post..... (yea right ) I know about them all to well they should be illegal to sell or use , they are a accident just waiting to happen.. I should' nt tell you anything about them in hopes you will give up and never us it ( I would be saving your mental stability , and more than likely your life or who ever would be helping you.. I'am very serious, those things are the most dangerous POS I have even been around and used in my life.. the only time mine gets used is when I have some post that "Have " to be driven , frozen ground or rocks. and I'am the dumb @$$ stand'n by it to set it and the post it's driving if you have more questions I can help you , but , just do your self a big favor and cut it up for scrap iron .... sorry i I seem like a ass but if you ever see it work, and it malfunction ( and it will) then hopefully you will see what I mean.. if you do get in works please remember don't trust the POS and stay back in it in the air or pounding


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

I figured as much! I rented a nice wheat heart self contained unit last year but this was the cost of half a day of that. Basically I want to drive some line posts in that I didn't have a chance to with the other one. I understand how it works to raise it and what it is supposed to do which it does. However the problem lies in once it reaches the top, what is supposed to trip that pin to slide out and let it free fall onto the post?

On mine, there is a second pin, smaller in length, that is bolted to the longer one that is used to raise the weight box but I don't understand how that trips it to pull it back.


----------



## tinman13 (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm sorry to say but I second Snowball's opinion. I had one for a while, the previous owner died of cancer and I honestly don't know how he lived through pounding posts with it to have cancer take him.

The trip mechanism is extremely unpredictable, be prepared, it can drop without warning. I re-shaped the trip pin in hopes it wouldn't slip out accidentally, NEVER trust it to stay in the raised position.

It is one scary machine.

Steve


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Had one for a few years and agree about them being unpredictable. That said in the fourth picture you posted the square piece hanging down, this is the trip, with the spring attached to it needs to be turned so the angled end is pointing toward the driver with the angle on top. There should be a hole, that travels along with the latch, to attach the trip spring to. The latch needs to be able to freely slide in the square tube to engage the bars welded on the weight box, if it doesn't this is what makes it dangerous. When almost raised all the way up the angled side of the trip should engage a rod or bar that pushes the trip and the latch toward the tractor releasing the weight box to free fall. Also the "V's" that guide the weight box should be free of rust,

As stated above: NEVER TRUST IT TO STAY IN THE RAISED POSITION !


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I am using one I got from a friend. They do the job. But I am sure there has to be better pounders out there. There is a reason they are cheap. They are really not that well built. Use it as trade in material for a better product.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

FCF said:


> Had one for a few years and agree about them being unpredictable. That said in the fourth picture you posted the square piece hanging down, this is the trip, with the spring attached to it needs to be turned so the angled end is pointing toward the driver with the angle on top. There should be a hole, that travels along with the latch, to attach the trip spring to. The latch needs to be able to freely slide in the square tube to engage the bars welded on the weight box, if it doesn't this is what makes it dangerous. When almost raised all the way up the angled side of the trip should engage a rod or bar that pushes the trip and the latch toward the tractor releasing the weight box to free fall. Also the "V's" that guide the weight box should be free of rust,
> 
> As stated above: NEVER TRUST IT TO STAY IN THE RAISED POSITION !


X2 on the 4th picture and the lever and spring ..... Just remember that 2.00 piece of metal and that .50 spring is the only thing holding that weight box up and if your track is worn or out of adjustment or the spring fails ... well it's all over but the cry'n..... I would rather throw a 45 round in a gun give the chamber a quick spin and pull the tiger while lt was pointed at my head as to hook up that jet post driver and use it.. just remember just what is your or your helper's life wroth ? there is a good reason those thing are cheap how about your life ?


----------



## slvr98svt (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks FCF, I am pretty sure I get how the trip works now. I am thinking something is missing for the second square to cause it to trip. I will have to do a little more looking at it.

I understand they are dangerous! However it seems a little common sense and being aware of your surroundings should prevent most accidents. I don't plan on having my or anyone else's digits or extremities anywhere near where the thing can fall on them at any time. As far as any other form of being hurt by it, as long as it is in working order I don't think its going to fall off my tractor and run me over or anything crazy out of the ordinary.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ain't never seen one and have not used one, but I believe I would be in the consensus of "handle with care", sounds like a widow maker......


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Ain't never seen one and have not used one, but I believe I would be in the consensus of "handle with care", sounds like a widow maker......


X2... it sure is


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe that this thread is the strongest wording, from the most people, that I have read in several years of following this site regarding safety and one piece of equipment.

I would have to defer to the judgment of others on this one if I were in your shoes.


----------



## richtaber (Sep 25, 2015)

I bought a Jet Post Pounder a number of years ago, new, but didn't put it together until this year. I can say that it is absolutely and unequivocally the most absurd and stupid piece of farm machinery that I have ever dealt with, bar none. Others in this thread have mentioned the numerous safety issue, to which I agree. My big gripe is that it is extremely difficult to get a hydraulic cylinder to work with this infernal thing without it breaking the fittings on the cylinder. Not only that, but when the lift, which looks and kind of acts like a scissors as it is raised, when you do break a hose or fitting it is impossible to get the pins our of your cylinder, as the scissors block access to your cylinder pins. I wasted three afternoons this week attempting to get a cylinder to fit, but this machine eats fittings and ruins the ports on your cylinder, as the scissors keeps bashing into the fittings at one time or another, reaming them out. I had to take another tractor with a front end loader and chain to lift it while my wife and I struggled to get access to the cylinder pins. Avoid this brand like the plague and pay the money for something better.


----------



## redranch (Sep 9, 2010)

Im going to write a little positive note on the jet. Ya its not the best post pounder in the world but does the job. I have one in good shape that have used pounding only steel posts. It was a 3 point but i mounted it on a bobcat bucket so when I pound can look at it straight on. If you use some common sense and be carfull it works ok. I painted where it ramps out with floresent paint so can see it good and stop so it doesnt fall. My partner places the post and tips it back a little and lines me up then with a piece of 5 foot notched pvc pushes it in to the pounder. There for your hands are never close to the pounder. I drop it a few times then let go of the pvc and pound it. We have done 2 or 3 miles with it just watch what your doing. Ive never had a ram problem yet.


----------



## kwbdb (3 mo ago)

does anyone have a picture or parts diagram of the jet company post pounder to show spring connections on trigger mechanisms


----------

